# Here's a trial.  Please critique.



## hobbes28 (Jul 16, 2004)

Started messing around today with the dreamweaver and threw this together.  Nothing like TPF motivating someone to do more work.

http://home.earthlink.net/~hobbes28/

Check it out and let me know what you think.

I've made some changes to the site.  I don't know if the font I wanted is showing up on everyone else's browser or not.  Please let me know what ya'll are seeing.

Thanks


----------



## Sk8man (Jul 16, 2004)

nice shots you got there.

some inspiration i say.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 16, 2004)

Still being bored, I messed around with a flash file.  It's kinda lame right now but it's not over yet. 

and thanks Sk8man.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 18, 2004)

i love it dude!! way to go!


md


----------

